# M12V and Muscle Chuck/Eliminator Chuck



## jlmacd (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all. First posting on this site so, firstly, let me apologise if I am asking in the wrong place! I own a (pre-2000) Hitachi M12V router (not the M12V2 or VC or VS) which I am planning to use in my WoodRat WR900 as, although old, it is still in perfect condition. 
My question, which I am hoping someone may be able to answer, is if anyone has successfully managed to fit either a Muscle Chuck or Eliminator chuck to this specific model of router? I have not had my hands on either chuck and cannot find any detailed installation online. Looking at the existing M12V chuck/collet I am wondering - do you have to remove the entire chuck/collet from the threaded shaft on the armature to replace with the Muscle Chuck? Seems a bit drastic but, if that's what it takes!
Forgot to add, am in the UK so, obviously, my M12V is the UK model.

Many thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I believe the M12V is a very robust router...

Musclechuck - Quick release router chuck - YouTube

Quick Change Router Chuck - The Musclechuck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How long do you think that Allen set screw will hold up b4 it strips out the Allen pocket,,they are not made to taken in and out all the time,,the norm is one or two times.

==


----------



## jlmacd (Apr 28, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I believe the M12V is a very robust router...
> 
> ...


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

According to the parts list the collet for the m12v and m12vc are different, so I am guessing No. But if anyone can tell you, should be WoodRat!

Contact Us -WoodRat


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" Thanks for the reply but, unfortunately, doesn't answer my question.

Does anyone know if this is possible?"

But if you can find one that will fit the Fac.chuck must come 1st.
I didn't know the (Muscle Chuck/Eliminator ) collet chucks would fit the Hitachi,and Duane is right not the same type on both Hitachi ,like day and night, one is male and one is female..that may be why they don't list them..

WoodRat Europe and Worldwide Sales: Muscle Chuck
WoodRat Europe and Worldwide Sales: Type 2 Muscle Chuck

Woodworking Accessories - Eliminator Quick Chuck

http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/30333-muscle-chuck.html

==


----------

